# Need a good beginners book on carpentry/woodwork



## mattyd (15 Jun 2009)

Can anyone recommend anything? 

Not really done any woodwork since school - other than fitting skirting to the ground floor of my house and a bit of DIY iv not done anything of any note. While Im ok sawing, nailing stuff etc, I tend to do things without much knowledge if im doing it correctly.

If anyone knows of any good books it would be appreciated 

cheers!


----------



## motownmartin (15 Jun 2009)

When I first started, I found 'The Complete Book of Woodworking' very helpful and would reccomend it to any beginner


----------



## Pete W (15 Jun 2009)

There's a bunch, and everyone has their own favourites. But here's a few:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tage-Frid-Teach ... 561580686/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Technique-Furni ... 71348814X/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Woodworking-Bas ... 56158620X/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Collins-Complet ... 007164424/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Illust ... 561584029/

I would think any of them would do; you certainly don't need more than one (although I seem to own them all). If I had to pick just one, it would probably be the Joyce.


----------



## Tony Spear (16 Jun 2009)

I think one or two of those might be a bit specialized for a complete beginner. Pesonally, I think I'd go for the Collins.


----------



## The Shark (16 Jun 2009)

Hi Mattyd,
another vote for the Collins Complete Woodworker's Manual from me.

Mine is an old version now, but I still refer back to it every now and again.
It is very comprehensive, well written in an easy to read style, and with many illustrations to aid understanding.

Good luck in your search

Malc


----------



## gidon (16 Jun 2009)

Another vote for the Collins book - my first book and still refer to it occasionally. Very clear and covers most aspects of woodworking for a beginner.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## tsb (16 Jun 2009)

I've got 'the stanley book of woodwork' by Mark Finney you can have or anyone can have if the postage was paid for. If anyone is interested pm me


----------



## wizer (16 Jun 2009)

These 2 are the best for a beginner IMHO

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Collins-Complet ... 007164424/
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Illust ... 561584029/


----------



## ProShop (16 Jun 2009)

Carpentry & Joinery by Brian Porter. It's a series of 3 paperback books, so ideal to take on site or in a workshop.

This is a book I've mentioned before on this forum and is highly recommended, it was originally for the apprentice to use as reference etc when on college days and general use. Its full of very useful information on how to make literally anything.

Don't be fooled by the fact it has no glossy photo's. It is however full of very detailed precise drawings in B & W.

Book 3 Shows how to constructed the following.
Fabricated timber buildings.
external cladding.
doors, frames,, linings, finishings.
Domestic garage doors & gates.
Windows.
Stairs.
Etc, Etc.


This is not a new book it was first printed in 1986, but proved to be extremely popular and has been updated & reprinted several times, the last reprint & update was in 2004. So it still very relevant for today.

And it's not expensive. No self respecting Joinery/apprentice would be seen without one of these sticking out of their toolbag  .


Enjoy.


----------



## yetloh (16 Jun 2009)

I agree the Collins is the one to choose. Where it really scores is in the wealth of super clear diagrams and illustrations.

Jim


----------



## NewtoWood (16 Jun 2009)

Another vote for Collins - a good book to read and very useful for reference when attempting something new.


----------



## white_sw (16 Jun 2009)

I was the same about a year or so ago. Not having done any woodwork since school. 
This is the only book I have purchased for learning about the types of wood. And very good it is too !

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/186108 ... oh_product 

Everything else I have learnt from these forums, other forums, google and youtube. I also signed up to Love Film on a
3 month free tried and hired Rob Cosman and David Charlesworth DVD's. I learnt quite a bit from these. Simply cancelled
the Love Film once I have watched them. Didn't cost a penny. I found out about the Love Film free trial from here.

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/

I haven't needed to purchase any other books.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## Evergreen (16 Jun 2009)

When you've read a few other books. I'd recommend The Seven Essentials of Woodworking by Anthony Guidice ISBN 0-8069-2527-2

Anthony Guidice is a gruff, outspoken, Italian American with an irrational aversion to Western style saws. But he talks a lot of practical sense about woodwork and his book has those beautiful clear photographs that you only seem to find in American magazines.

It's a book that takes a different approach to some of the mainstream works.


----------



## Grinding One (16 Jun 2009)

Beginners Book?? The Boy Scout Manuel!!  
You get a brief bit on trees,axes,knifes,and how to stay alive in the woods not only all that but knot tieing too.


----------



## joiner_sim (16 Jun 2009)

The Brian Porter book is great, I have had it since I was an apprentice from day 1.


----------



## BradNaylor (16 Jun 2009)

wizer":jwr5oq8p said:


> best for a beginner IMHO
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Complete-Illust ... 561584029/



Anyone wanting to make furniture should buy this book. It covers pretty well everything in an easy to follow style.

I still refer to it regularly.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## wizer (16 Jun 2009)

Yep, the colins one will give you the basics of joints and how to work with wood. Hylton's will tell you how to design and make furniture.
Perfect Combo.


----------



## mattyd (17 Jun 2009)

wow guys!

go away for a day, was expecting 2 replys or somethin - get 16! 

Briliant advice, thank...will purchase a few off ebay/amazon today.


----------



## big soft moose (17 Jun 2009)

I like the look of this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultimate-Woodwo ... pd_sim_b_6

given the author i'd be suprised if it was anything other than spot on - just ordered my copy as i need to brush up on this flat world stuff


----------



## Tierney (17 Jun 2009)

Another vote for Collins, as it is very comprehensive; from there I went to David Charlesworth's books which goes into a huge amount of detail on accuracy in both tool preparation, use and joints. The Charlesworth's books might seem a bit extreme; but it's a bit of an eye opener. Next on my list are Joyce/Frid etc. some of the classics I guess.

DT


----------

